# 50g Corner - Low Tech Blackwater Journal



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi there folks. Well, after a six year hiatus I'm back under water. I spent much of the 90's and 00's running planted Blackwater tanks with S.A. Cichlids and dithers. I've also successfully kept and raised Apistos in those tanks.

This tank is the first since my wife and I moved, and it feels great to be back in the hobby.

We have this tank in the corner of our daughter's nursery. I started the tank with ADA substrate additives, under fluorite. There are four large pieces of Mopani in the tank. I'm using an Eheim 2217 to filter the tank, an air stone runs at night to punch the O2 for future fish and inverts.

I'm not running CO2 yet. I have one of the old fluval hang on back CO2 systems. It is cheap and cheerful but I'd like to have a proper tank and injection system. There are two T8 18" lights for the tank.

Here is a picture of the tank as it is today.



I picked up some plants from a forum member this morning and wil post photos later after I do a water change and some planting.

Thanks for looking, and for any input.

-- Pat


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

A day later and a lovely batch of Ludwigia and Hygro from Qiaable is in the tank with two "Banana Plants", some Rotala and an Apon Ulvaceus.

Added some blackwater extract and Big Al's plant food. Now for two days of sifting out the leaf, stem and branch detritus from the tank.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Great to see your progress, and look forward to your future updates.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

sweeet, looking forward to future growth.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

It's been a tough couple weeks of odd ammonia spikes and some extra time cycling this tank. I've gone ahead and added some of the bottled bacteria to try and kickstart cycling but we'll see...

On the flip side, the plants are super happy. The lilies are really kicking out leaves and one is shooting a flower up to the top of the tank.

Patience is tough. I want to get some fish and inverts in the tank.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Man, I'm really struggling with starting the cycle on this tank. Ammonia is above 8.0ppm with no Nitrite or Nitrate showing up in standard tests. I am desperate to get some invert attention to the algae and start the fish population but don't dare until the ammonia starts being converted.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Meanwhile, the nymphoides are happy.









-- Pat


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

You have a heater in there right, what's your temp? I'm also trying to figure out why you're tank's not cycling even after 5 weeks.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> You have a heater in there right, what's your temp? I'm also trying to figure out why you're tank's not cycling even after 5 weeks.


At least I'm not alone... Tank is at 78F

-- Pat


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Not a planted tank expert but I m pretty sure ADA substrate leaches out a lot of ammonia. 

Even if you had cycle for weeks I think adding plants n stirring up the substrate will leach out ammonia. 

Not 100% sure but that might be it.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

I wondered. The substrate additives are the only thing that is new to me in this tank. Time for an aggressive series of water changes I think.

I appreciate your thoughts!

-- Pat


----------

